# Any regrets... (no screen protector)



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

for those that haven't used a screen protector for a long amount of time? I've used one since day one almost 10 months ago. This morning I took it off with the intention of replacing it, but love the feel without it. Been without it all day.

How's the glass holding up for those not using a protector?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

salem said:


> for those that haven't used a screen protector for a long amount of time? I've used one since day one almost 10 months ago. This morning I took it off with the intention of replacing it, but love the feel without it. Been without it all day.
> 
> How's the glass holding up for those not using a protector?


A bunch of small scratches that are almost invisible unless under certain light and angles. A couple other scratches from outside sources (dog and kid). Nothing I would sacrifice responsiveness for though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Never used them, and never had an occasion where I wished I had.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

thx for the feedback! This sounds encouraging.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

My girlfriend didn't have one for almost two months with no issues and she's not what I would call careful with her phone.

For me I just like being able to toss my phone around without worrying so a screen protector is a must.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I have never used one on any of my Androids, but this is my first without Gorilla Glass. I have to say it is a bit less durable than GG, but still I have no regrets. I do have one small scratch in the top bezel area after having my phone knocked out of my hand onto asphalt with a lot of loose gravel. I still have no reason to use one.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

I've had the phone for about 1 year now and have had it without a screen shield the whole time. And there is not one single scratch on the phone.

I've always thought that screen shields ruin the awesome feeling of the screen, so I've never really used a screen shield for more one to two days.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I regretted not having a screen protector the first week.


----------



## steelyglint (Apr 15, 2012)

One year ownership and not one scratch...but I will admit to a certain OCD when it comes to my tech


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I hate screen protectors. I'd rather have a few minor scratches than have to look at it or deal with the issues that come from using it.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Never had any issues with screen protectors. Better safe than sorry.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I regretted not having a screen protector the first week.


care to explain? I've been using a screen protector since day 1 and have no complaints.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

With no protector since day two, I have a few minor scratches. This screen is just beautiful without one. A protector seems to take away from the beauty a bit.

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap\


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

My screen has been without for the past 6 months... I have one pretty good scratch about a 1/8 long (nose dive in the truck onto the floorboard, hit a few pebbles), Other than that, nothing else. I'm not gentle with my phone either.


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

Had mine since day one. Not a scratch on it, and its always in the same pocket as my keys, which is saying something.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

xbdarkman said:


> care to explain? I've been using a screen protector since day 1 and have no complaints.


I don't know what happened. I never set the phone down on its screen. The phone always has it's own front pocket. I never did anything in the dirt (that week). IDK? The first week I got a small scratch on the screen somehow.

I have an OG Droid & a Droid X (original Gorilla Glass) that are still both flawless on the screens & they have both been through hell. The DX is still a daily driver for my dad. My dad is not nice with the phone either. I've seen him drop it at least 3 times in the decomposed granite in our driveway. I can only imagine how many other times he has dropped it. The paint jobs on them are half silver now (ok, probably closer to 25%), they have been scratched & dropped so much. Screens, flawless. I actually set these phone screen down 95% of the time, because they were less prone to scratching than the back. My GNex was treated a hundred times better than these phones.

I rank the Galaxy Nexus 3rd as far as glass resilience:

Original Gorilla Glass
Gorilla Glass 2 (small scratch on my S3 after rolling on the ground in my Jeep with sand. I don't blame the glass. Just doesn't seem as good as the OG GG, plus many others have claimed the oleophobic coating is what scratches)
Galaxy Nexus fortified glass

I don't doubt at all that many of you have perfect screens a year later. This was my experience with it & you wanted me to explain myself.

Edit: BTW, I've tried zagg, skinomi, xgear, steinheil oleophobic, xo skins & 1 other (I forget). I ended back up on the xo skins 3 times & that's what is on it now.


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

I dislike the feel of screen protectors I have no scratches in my phone and just a belt case

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Appreciate all the responses.


----------



## Sinestra (Mar 30, 2012)

I also have a Droid X and a Galaxy Nexus. Both phones were purchased on the release date; 7/15/2010 and 12/15/2011, respectively.
Had screen protectors on both phones for a few days then I took them off. Didn't like the look/feel at all.

I haven't used my DX ever since I got my Nexus and I treat my GNex the same way I treated the DX in the past. (In my front pocket w/o keys or coins or anything sharp/metal.)
The DX's "*Gorilla Glass*" apparently has more scratches than my GNexus' "*Fortified Glass*." The DX has a few noticeable visible scratches whereas the GNexus has a very minor scratch that is really hard to see. I'm not saying FG is better than GG or vice versa. Hell, even my Rolex had a hairline scratch on its Sapphire Crystal. It all comes down to how you treat your phones, really.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

No, I don't use one. I have a few minor scratches that aren't noticeable unless the screen is off and light hits it at the right angle...so no big deal here.

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

I kind of regret it, a few weeks ago I was on a trail by a lake and at one point I was losing my footing and rubbed the screen onto a rock. The feeling of grinding the screen into a hard object was horrifying.


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have screen protectors but i don't use them since it makes the colors seem washed out ... no scratches at all


----------



## Slomies (Aug 19, 2011)

I always have a screen protector on my phones. Saved many screens that way. Yeah it dulls the screen a little, but to me it is worth it. I never have insurance on my phones...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

In my personal opinion it's a" physical oxy-moron" you buy something that's beautiful to look at and then cover it up with something ugly... To keep the initial thing looking good. Just seems redundant to me. Like buying a georgous leather couch and covering it with plastic. But to each his own

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## ickboblikescheese (Sep 27, 2012)

No scratches at all. Love the feel, probably not gonna put one on.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Bought day 1.. No Screen protector, no case, not a scratch.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

I have had an Otterbox Defender for both my Galaxy Nexus and Droid X. I kept the screen protector that comes with it on my Droid X for a while, but couldn't stand how smudged up it got and how difficult it was to de-smudge. Took it out after a month or two and wasn't disappointed with having done so. Immediately did the same when I bought one for my Nexus right after I got it last December. Haven't ever had a single scratch on either phone.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I used to be super anal about having a screen protector, didn't take the film off the phone until I had bought a screen protector to put on it. Now i love my phone without it. You WILL get small surface scratches after a while if you don't have one, but they are usually not visible unless the screen is off.


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

I use a screen protector + Otter Box and I regret it every day... I have to literally thumb punch my navbar sometimes to get a response







I have often debated attempting to peel off the screen protector but didn't want to scratch or damage anything.. I love this phone :s

update:

In a fit of rage I have ripped my pos $5 screen protector off.. I will still use the otter box when I need it for rough days, but now for the first time ever I am touching my virgin Gnex.. I feel dirty/guilty.. it feels amazing... WHY HAVE I BEEN COATING ALL MY THINGS IN UNEEDED LAYERS OF OVERPRICED PLASTIC?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

DroidBUrgundy said:


> In a fit of rage I have ripped my pos $5 screen protector off.. I will still use the otter box when I need it for rough days, but now for the first time ever I am touching my virgin Gnex.. I feel dirty/guilty.. it feels amazing... WHY HAVE I BEEN COATING ALL MY THINGS IN UNEEDED LAYERS OF OVERPRICED PLASTIC?


lol best post I've read in a while.


----------



## scram (Aug 20, 2011)

I purchased a tempered glass protector. I think it was from xgear. You've probably seen the thread on rootz... I've got to say, I hate screen protectors but the one I speak of looks great and I had no complaints about the appearance at all. What was the disappointment is the sensitivity went in the shitter. I finally had enough yesterday and tore the damn thing off. To bad the gnex doesn't have gorilla glass or it would be a no brainer. The bottom line is the screen can easily get light scratches and is also susceptible to deep ugly scratches. I personally am going back to the bare screen and going to try and be really careful. Feels so much better naked...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, all these posts convinced me... I'm going to keep it naked. I stopped using a case a month ago.


----------

